# Where do I start?



## TravellerNick (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi all. I've got a westerly pentland and I'm thinking about chartering it out with me as a skipper but I don't know sod all about it. Can anyone give me any clues on how to start researching it please?


----------



## Bilgemaster (May 18, 2014)

TravellerNick said:


> Hi all. I've got a westerly pentland and I'm thinking about chartering it out with me as a skipper but I don't know sod all about it. Can anyone give me any clues on how to start researching it please?


It's not clear from your forum profile, but if you're using phrases like "_I don't know sod all about it,_" one gathers you're probably British. Nothing to be ashamed of with proper dental care, but it will likely play a HUGE part in determining any necessary bureaucratic maneuvers and hoops you'll need to jump through. For example, you will probably be looking to the Royal Yachting Association (RYA) for professional certifications rather than the U.S. Coast Guard.


----------



## TravellerNick (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah, thanks. I am British with bad teeth. I've got RYA certification but they have nothing to do with commercial enterprise.


----------



## Bilgemaster (May 18, 2014)

It seems the RYA does provide some form of "Commercial Endorsements," their webpage about which I had linked to in my previous posting. More general info on the processes of British commercial skippering can be found at _Commercial Skipper Info_. Maybe that'll help...

Good luck!


----------



## TravellerNick (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Uricanejack (Nov 17, 2012)

The best place to get the right info. Would be the RYA. For a forum I would suggest YBW, Yachting Monthly, Practical Boat owner run it. There will be some one there who actually knows their system. Who run charter boats.
I have no idea what a Westerly Pentland is. age size. 

From recollection you will need a RYA certificate with a commercial endorsement. The limits for each one I'm not sure of. To skipper or instruct for hire. The RYA is running they certification program for the MCA. Maritime and Coastguard Agency. There is an other outfit approved by the MCA. I think they have a place in Miami. You don't hear much about them.

In addition to getting yourself certified commercially.

Your boat will require certifying. Or as they refer to it "Coding" There are different levels of "Coding". The RYA give some info on what is required. I don't know if the inspection for "Coding" is carried out by the MCA or the RYA on behalf of the MCA. Best to check with the RYA. 

Good luck.

Next set of questions. Is it a nice newish, late model boat. If not competition will be tough.


----------

